# Honda HS624 engine swap to 11 hp



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i found a GX340 11 Hp engine for sale for a decent price. does anyone know if it would work on a 624 chassis? 

kicking around the idea if its possible. will it fit? pulleys? belt length ect?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You'd need the following, from what I can recall. 

1) New GX340/390 engine bed, or you can cut of the old studs used for the GX160 and weld new studs to be used for the GX340. 
2) Old pulleys will work if you are using a gx340 from an HS1132 and not a standard gx340 with 4"x1" output shaft. 
3) New belt cover.
4) new chute rotation crank, 340 uses a longer crank. 
5) New belts as the GX340 sits taller. 
6) Choke cable, unless you are using a regular gx340 rather than the one from a snowblower. 
7) Pulley cable /wire holder. 
8) one or two of the four pulley springs will need to be replaced. 

I KNOW for a fact that I probably missed an item or two.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> i found a GX340 11 Hp engine for sale for a decent price. does anyone know if it would work on a 624 chassis?
> 
> kicking around the idea if its possible. will it fit? pulleys? belt length ect?


nope.

I'd put it on a 828 or 928 chassis unless you can find a donor 1132 chassis and then use a 28 inch bucket with it.

have built 1128's before and they are awesome machines. put an impeller kit in too and you'll have a Hall Of Fame Honda.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> You'd need the following, from what I can recall.
> 
> 1) New GX340/390 engine bed, or you can cut of the old studs used for the GX160 and weld new studs to be used for the GX340.
> 2) Old pulleys will work if you are using a gx340 from an HS1132 and not a standard gx340 with 4"x1" output shaft.
> ...


more trouble than it's worth IMO


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

You could probably drop a GX 240 or a 270 on it without much trouble.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

JnC said:


> You'd need the following, from what I can recall.
> 
> 1) New GX340/390 engine bed, or you can cut of the old studs used for the GX160 and weld new studs to be used for the GX340.
> *2) Old pulleys will work if you are using a gx340 from an HS1132 and not a standard gx340 with 4"x1" output shaft.*
> ...



so the snowblowers have a smaller shaft ? the standard is 1" if i get it from a pressure washer or something. that seems to be the route i can find these engines for cheap.

is that the same for the Gx240 and GX270?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> so the snowblowers have a smaller shaft ? the standard is 1" if i get it from a pressure washer or something. that seems to be the route i can find these engines for cheap.
> 
> is that the same for the Gx240 and GX270?



The snowblowers use a metric shaft thats short, tapped and straight. The ones used for powerwashers etc is usually 4" long and 1" in diameter. I bought some pulleys off of tractor supply and they work fine but need to be shaved off a bit to be stacked alongside each other in order for them to work. 

Another way around that is to just change the crankshaft to one form a honda hs1132 snowblower GX340. 

These motors are cheap, as powerwasher pumps die and people get rid of them for parts. I was given one GX390 by a buddy who is a painters and I have two more, one I bought for $60 and the other for $150. 

Relocating the studs for the GX270 and 240 motors is easy as the engine bed already has holes punched in it for the bigger 8/9 hp motors. There are no holes in the engine bed for the 340/390 motors so you'd have to do trial and error to figure out where the new studs will go, I can probably post pictures of a bed that I have with me to show the dimensions. 

Welding the studs is not that hard if you have welder handy. 

Eventually at some point I want to turn one of my personal 928 to a 1328 using one of the 390 that I have, just need to get around having some time for my personal projects.


----------

